# In case anyone is interested



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Have you ever thought about how different woods could affect you? I have allergies and I stumbled on to this not sure how or when. I figured this might be good knowledge for others as well.

http://www.mimf.com/archives/toxic.htm


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah I had a friend back in PA that ended up in the hospital after turning a bowl on his lathe. I believe a few hours after he turned it (in his words) his lungs just closed up and he could not breathe at all. 

Some exotic wood got the best of him. He spent 2 days in the hospital I think.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting that, Richard.


----------



## Garmar (Apr 7, 2009)

*Alder: irritant/eye & skin, respiratory

*That's no surprise to me. I get sick every time I use alder.


----------



## pmaru77 (Apr 14, 2009)

the other thread about a vacuum being necessary may very well be answered here. Unfortunately I don't have one.....work ouside.


----------

